# skeet shooting ammo



## BigD (Jun 3, 2009)

What is a good 12 ga ammo for shooting skeet? I dont want to spend alot of money but dont want to buy junk. Where is a good place to buy12 ga ammo?

THANKS


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

Wal mart.The one in crestview has single boxes most times that are cheaper than the 100 round "value" pack.If your running a semi auto ya might want stronger rounds for cycling but in a pump/single shot all of them will bust a clay.


----------



## Bottlerocket (Aug 11, 2011)

I get mine at Academy, they usually have decent prices


----------



## Hopin4aboat (Jul 5, 2009)

If your shooting a semi get the walmart winchester value pack they are 2 3/4in 3 dram 1 1/8 oz. I usually shoot 7 1/2' or 8s. The federal and rem are 2 3/4in 2 1/2 dram 1 oz I think some Semi's wont cycle without 3 drams of powder and 1 1/8 oz's of shot


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

Hopin4aboat said:


> If your shooting a semi get the walmart winchester value pack they are 2 3/4in 3 dram 1 1/8 oz. I usually shoot 7 1/2' or 8s. The federal and rem are 2 3/4in 2 1/2 dram 1 oz I think some Semi's wont cycle without 3 drams of powder and 1 1/8 oz's of shot


This is very true.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Hopin4aboat said:


> If your shooting a semi get the walmart winchester value pack they are 2 3/4in 3 dram 1 1/8 oz. I usually shoot 7 1/2' or 8s. The federal and rem are 2 3/4in 2 1/2 dram 1 oz I think some Semi's wont cycle without 3 drams of powder and 1 1/8 oz's of shot


That's the ticket!


----------



## Gravity3694 (May 10, 2011)

Get either the Federal or Remington Walmart bulk packs. I prefer the 3 dram versions, but have used two dram in a Benelli M4 with no issues.


----------

